# Not for sale honda hs621



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Picked up my sought after Honda HS621 today, 3 hour round trip.

Understand, this unit is NOT for sale!!

However I would like the boys on this forum to offer what they would be offering to pay for this unit in April, as well as in November, if it was available 70 miles away. As I live in Ontario, I suspect the US guys to have lower offerings. Hey maybe I am the only one that sees some value in this little unit. 

The S/N is SZAN-113XXX, which i believe is near the end of its production. I bought it from the son of the father who had purchased it new, from K/W Honda in Waterloo Ontario. Came with the original owners manual. Has 110 electric start, but not sure why... starts first pull like the rest of my Honda engines.

When I get a few numbers thrown around, or even with none, I will post what i paid for it, listed on Kijiji here in Ontario.

Bought it mostly to keep my Honda HS924 company, maybe blow the deck off once in a while.

I believe, if I plan to use it much, I will buy a paddle kit and scraper bar, and add a little rust removal and paint. 

I have a few pics of how i picked it up for your viewing. Thanks Alex


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

we very rarely see these around here and when we do they run around 250-300 in very good to excellent condition. i just purchased a very nice hs520 for 150 which i know is not the same as the more desirable 621.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice end of season score! Looks to be a clean machine. Bunch of HS621's floating around here in the Northeast. Clean ones go for $250ish, fair condition $175ish, machines needing work fetch about $125ish. If you paid $200 U.S. dollars or less you did very well. Best single stage Honda ever produced in my honest opinion. :wink2: Congrats


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

I would just keep it. I bought a second HS621 to restore and resell. I used it 95% of the snow this season and I was so impressed I decided to keep both of them. My first HS621 has electric start, but the early style auger and the second one does not have electric start, has the upgraded auger. Wait until next season if you decide to sell yours if you want a good price for it. I bought mine it the summer of 2017 and paid $125.00 for the first one and $60.00 for the second one this last July.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

have a chance to pick one up for 250 that looks in excellnet condition. they are rare around here probably because of the snow we get. usually heavy and wet. But everyone here talks about them as being the best single stage so am curious.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Well, as promised I will come clean on the steal of my Honda HS621. 

Found on Ontario Kijiji, $150.00 Canadian, which by the way after exchange works out to about $107.15 USA funds. The guy had sold his house and was moving into a condo. Actually, totally believable as the moving company guy showed up to give him a quote on the move, while I was there. I had planned to offer him $140.00, but when I saw its condition, I switched another 50 for the 2 20s I had to go with the 100. Nice find if I do say so myself.

Its the first I have seen for under 500.00.

So far, auger and its housing has been sanded lightly and covered up with Tremclad gross black. New paddle and scrapper blade ordered , for just incase.

Carb, has been given a good cleaning and RPM set to 3850. For what its worth, I was able to bring the RPM up from 3600 to the 3850, with the normal rpm adj screen compared to adjusting the governor as others have suggested. Not sure I will get used of firing up at high rpm level from a cold start!!!! I know I don't like coming up to full throttle that quickly!!!! 

Have to admit, they are heavy little suckers for their size.

Enjoy...play safe...


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

At $107 U.S. dollars you should be arrested for grand larceny.... :wink2: Great score!!!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Freezn, hey, just a little pay back for the ones you guys find on the side of the road or left in your driveways OR picked up at the garbage disposal!!! In like new condition!!!! We would get arrested for removing anything from the garbage dump ! 

Hondas in Ontario are like your great grampa"s engraved Gold watch......


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I just saw one for sale in a Chicago suburb for $50. Seller says it runs good and the pic looks ok. I know from experience that buying used Honda snowblowers or lawnmowers on CL or Facebook marketplace usually means there's work to be done to get it into excellent condition. I already have this model and would have bought it in a heartbeat, except that I have too many other projects lined up.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I got an HS 35 about 2 years ago for $25!! It had a few issues, but runs like a champ. I'm pretty impressed how well it did even in the deep stuff this year. I got it as a backup and a handy one I can throw in the truck in case I need to go help someone out.


----------

